# futterrakete??



## Fabi_ (3. Oktober 2009)

hallo boardies|wavey:,
ich wollte wissen wie ne futterrakete funkt  un ob man die selber bauen kann???????????????
___________________________
petri an alle

fabi_#h


----------



## H3ndrik (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: futterrakete??*

was ist denn bitte eine mutterrakete? noch nie gehört


----------



## Fabi_ (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: futterrakete??*

hab ich au net gschreiben -.-


----------



## H3ndrik (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: futterrakete??*

sry verschrieben... xD futterrakete..das kommt davon wenn man schnell tippt xD sry


----------



## Eichi06 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: futterrakete??*

hey
also ich hab das ding zwar auch noch nie genommen aber es soll so funktionieren das die Rakete gefüllt wird und sobald sie aufs wasser auftrifft sich so herumdreht, dass das futter heraus fällt und zum grund sinkt 
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/friedfischangeln/futter-frei.html
hier da wird das ganz gut erklärt


----------



## H3ndrik (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: futterrakete??*

ach das...das habe ich mir schon mal angesehen das video...ah danke für die antwort


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: futterrakete??*

Selbst bauen rentiert nicht - die gibt es schon unter 5€ im Netz zu kaufen. Man muß nur etwas suchen.
Aber Achtung: eine volle Rakete kann locker 300gr. wiegen! Also nix für normale Grundruten.....


----------



## Fabi_ (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: futterrakete??*

ok danke für tipss ;-D


----------



## Bulldogge08 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: futterrakete??*

also fettte Karpfenruten oder leichte bis mittlere Meeresruten


----------



## Eichi06 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: futterrakete??*

Ja
und am besten ne GEflochtene Schnur
da kommste weiter


----------



## New (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: futterrakete??*

Ich bau mir meine immer selber, indem ich einen Smothie behälter aus dem Lidl mit einer Schnur an nem Wirbel befestige. als auftriebskörper verwende ich einen Tischtennisball, der aus dem  gefrierfach kommt. er zieht sich zusammen und passt gerade so rein. wird er wieder warm ist er nicht mehr beweglich und perfekt zu benutzen.


----------



## Fabi_ (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: futterrakete??*

gutgut eig sehr simpel ;-D


----------

